# Mummies in the darkroom



## vintagesnaps (Oct 18, 2014)

Apparently photo chemistry won't bump off a mummy, gets some splashed on it and it just keeps going. In case someone has a mummy show up while they're developing film...


The Mummy's Shroud, 1967, Hammer Films


----------



## tirediron (Oct 18, 2014)

What?  You mean this _hasn't_ happened to you?????


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 18, 2014)

No, and jabbing the mummy with a big wooden tripod doesn't work either.


----------



## timor (Oct 19, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> In case someone has a mummy show up while they're developing film..


OOOK ! And I thought, that we, people with the darkrooms are considered to be already mummies.


----------



## limr (Oct 19, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> No, and jabbing the mummy with a big wooden tripod doesn't work either.



Damn, film is DANGEROUS! I either have to start shooting digital or become a mummy!

Or maybe I just don't piss off a mummy and then I can keep shooting film in peace 

(Since when do photo chemicals smoke out of the bottle?)


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 19, 2014)

Damn, what was he developing his prints with?  Didn't do much to the mummy, but it sure killed him pretty quick.


----------



## smithdan (Oct 20, 2014)

Suppose wooden tripods would have limited success with vampires but mummies  not so much.

Cibachrome chemistry however.....   nasty stuff.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 20, 2014)

I thought that was likely "supposed to be" undiluted glacial acetic acid in the big, brown jar...that's what the mummy threw on our hapless fo-tog!!!

Acetic Acid - Photo.net B&W Photo - Film & Processing Forum


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 20, 2014)

When the movie came on it was mostly pyramids and people dressed for a safari. I don't know what happened, next thing I knew there was a mummy trying to squish some dude's head like a pumpkin. 

It was supposed to be set in the early 1900s I think. What got me watching it was the big wooden view camera with what looked like an authentic flash holder, although I think the flash was probably just movie special effects.

Apparently (particularly on a rainy day) I'll watch anything with a camera in it.


----------

